# lite sheetrock



## silverstilts

I am sure that many have gone to the lighter sheetrock out there, has anyone had any problems yet as to using the 1/2" on ceiling lids 2' o/c framing? I have taped a few with it and it seems that wiping out the tape it has a tendency to flex when wiping. Not sure on the actual specs for the load weight yet, just wondering how it will hold up after a few years of a insulated ceiling. And has anyone noticed that the paper seems to want to fuzz up a little more when sanding, perhaps it is because of the recycled paper.


----------



## moore

A lot of trusses set 2' o/c here with blown Insulation .

Good point.


----------



## cdwoodcox

silverstilts said:


> I am sure that many have gone to the lighter sheetrock out there, has anyone had any problems yet as to using the 1/2" on ceiling lids 2' o/c framing? I have taped a few with it and it seems that wiping out the tape it has a tendency to flex when wiping. Not sure on the actual specs for the load weight yet, just wondering how it will hold up after a few years of a insulated ceiling. And has anyone noticed that the paper seems to want to fuzz up a little more when sanding, perhaps it is because of the recycled paper.


I guess we'll find out in 5 years how it holds up. I don't like the paper either it kills blades and it sucks up way to much primer. I primed 2 rooms in my house 1 with promar 200 and one with sheetrock firstcoat primer both looked like I primed with water I had to prime both again.


----------



## eastex1963

silverstilts said:


> I am sure that many have gone to the lighter sheetrock out there, has anyone had any problems yet as to using the 1/2" on ceiling lids 2' o/c framing? I have taped a few with it and it seems that wiping out the tape it has a tendency to flex when wiping. Not sure on the actual specs for the load weight yet, just wondering how it will hold up after a few years of a insulated ceiling. And has anyone noticed that the paper seems to want to fuzz up a little more when sanding, perhaps it is because of the recycled paper.


Hey silver, 
I haven't seen the lite stuff around here in Texas. Ours is still as heavy as it always was...lol. Just wondering though. You mention 1/2" on 2' o/c. That's usually a no no here. Sags over time. Lite or regular would I assume. We use 5/8 with 2' o/c. There is a "ceiling rated" 1/2 out there, but I think only the big box stores here carry it. I've actually only hung it once. Didn't seem any different to me.


----------



## silverstilts

cdwoodcox said:


> I guess we'll find out in 5 years how it holds up. I don't like the paper either it kills blades and it sucks up way to much primer. I primed 2 rooms in my house 1 with promar 200 and one with sheetrock firstcoat primer both looked like I primed with water I had to prime both again.


 That is my point. I did not stock nor hang the house just taped it for a contractor I always do his work. I think I have him worried some to the point that the next one he will do in 5/8". As for the paper I agree the painter that always follows behind me was complaining something he has never had to do in the past about his coverage with the primer and paint. Time will tell. Personally I have hung some and yes it is easier to handle but don't like cutting it, It don't seem to break and snap as nice a little rougher. Too many pores in the rock itself I am guessing and crappy paper.


----------



## silverstilts

eastex1963 said:


> Hey silver,
> I haven't seen the lite stuff around here in Texas. Ours is still as heavy as it always was...lol. Just wondering though. You mention 1/2" on 2' o/c. That's usually a no no here. Sags over time. Lite or regular would I assume. We use 5/8 with 2' o/c. There is a "ceiling rated" 1/2 out there, but I think only the big box stores here carry it. I've actually only hung it once. Didn't seem any different to me.


 I think if I were to supply it would only be the 5/8 unless I decided to use 1/2" SR board that I have seen hold up over the years. Most rockers really don't seem to care about the extra weight, they are so use to handling it. Myself well the lighter the better that is why I stay away from hanging as much as possible, and stick to the finish work. Why use ultra lite when SR is about the same weight anyway? At least a lot lighter than 5/8"


----------



## mudslingr

silverstilts said:


> I think if I were to supply it would only be the 5/8 unless I decided to use 1/2" SR board that I have seen hold up over the years. Most rockers really don't seem to care about the extra weight, they are so use to handling it. Myself well the lighter the better that is why I stay away from hanging as much as possible, and stick to the finish work. Why use ultra lite when SR is about the same weight anyway? At least a lot lighter than 5/8"


 Are you talking about the ½" ultra light ceiling board. If so, I've seen some about 3 years old now. Nothing to complain about yet. I think it hold about 2lbs/sq ft which should be plenty.


----------



## chris

5/8 NO problems. I personally havnt used 1/2 in a long while. It sucked then so Im guessing it still sucks. I would go with 5/8 on next one:thumbsup: (walls and ceilings)


----------



## SlimPickins

I haven't tried this new lightweight stuff yet, but would like to.

Last time I checked, CD board work just fine for standard insulation, but if they're going something burly like R-50 in the lid you need 5/8. 

The best thing about CD board is not that it's light (however nice that may be), it's that you can use up all the leftover butts on the walls. You can get some uber-tight sheet counts:thumbsup:


----------



## hanger

*they make a extra strenghth half inch for 2ft center stud*



silverstilts said:


> I am sure that many have gone to the lighter sheetrock out there, has anyone had any problems yet as to using the 1/2" on ceiling lids 2' o/c framing? I have taped a few with it and it seems that wiping out the tape it has a tendency to flex when wiping. Not sure on the actual specs for the load weight yet, just wondering how it will hold up after a few years of a insulated ceiling. And has anyone noticed that the paper seems to want to fuzz up a little more when sanding, perhaps it is because of the recycled paper.


 they make a extra strenghth half inch for ceilings on 2ft center studs


----------



## hanger

hanger said:


> they make a extra strenghth half inch for ceilings on 2ft center studs


and you can use it on walls also with regular 1/2 inch makes board count easier but thats just my opinion


----------



## hanger

chris said:


> 5/8 NO problems. I personally havnt used 1/2 in a long while. It sucked then so Im guessing it still sucks. I would go with 5/8 on next one:thumbsup: (walls and ceilings)


 half inch extra strength board works pretty good also:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I got to lift a half a cut up 12" footer today:thumbup:

I asked the rocker what he thought of the stuff, but he was sorta ho hum about it. Mind you this rocker was a really big BOY. He said it cut and snapped more like cd board, his only issue was the paper. It was his 1st time installing it, but he felt the screws were popping through the paper a bit more.

Only thing I noticed is it was a really dark grey compared to the cgc board. So we will see come sand time what the paper is like:yes:


----------



## chris

hanger said:


> half inch extra strength board works pretty good also:yes:


why pay more for less. Get the 5/8 and forget about it:yes:


----------



## Mudshark

chris said:


> why pay more for less. Get the 5/8 and forget about it:yes:


Totally agree


----------



## snagmaster

hung a house with the stiff half and after screwing it off twice factory rep came tested and said it was bad rock.that was a mess


----------



## Virginia Beach

I just hung a small house with lite board. (110 boards) I did go through a few more blades than usual. I had a hard time getting the right setting on my screw gun at first because the heads would break through the paper very easily. I also noticed that setting screw depth along the taper was very inconsistent. I might be just me........ but I think the density/hardness along the taper varies. Snapping the board was also inconsistent no matter how deep I made my cuts. 

No problems with sanding or priming.

I would use it again. Like the other guy said: Ho Hum


----------



## moore

You will know that we endeavor to be the very best in our field.

oops:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Got to play with some lite weight drywall past day or so. Just helping out GC buddy bring his house up to snuff, so I can start taping it tomorrow. We were building the bulk heads today, out of wood. He will be putting crown mold around top and bottom, so he wants something to nail to (he's trimming it out).

But the rock is like cutting fire code, you would keep forgetting to score it hard sometimes. Didn't have the best knife in the world either, but I was cutting rip cuts, and when you went to snap the sheet it was like %&**^%$$:furious:

But still, nice change of pace, instead of taping all the time,,,,,,, I miss doing drywall


----------



## SlimPickins

I've done a couple of hang jobs with this stuff recently. It's light, but still has all the problems of the regular weight, as well as not cutting as nice. Butt joints are still out of square, recess is still hollow on the backside, screws do pull through more readily. When using one of two supply houses, you don't have an option for 1/2" board anymore....it's all they carry. They're not bringing in the 5/8" because of fire rating...which I don't know anything about. I'd think that the manufacturers would be making type x, but I'm far too lazy to look it up.


----------



## charlesdumar

The light weight 5/8 works fine but the specs say you cannot railroad the sheets even on short spans.


----------



## moore

Our largest drywall supplier [state wide..5 locations ] 
will not carry the lightwieght board...They say nobody wants It.


Since the boom went bust the supply house's went down hill also..
before it was '' whatever you want Man !!! we got It!!!''

NOW...Naw man we don't carry that no more


----------



## alltex

I,ve used CD for at least 15 years with no problem on 2 ft center lids. Used the lite stuff on a couple jobs ,no problem can only get it at home depo and its too much of a hasle to get them to deliver,let alone stock.


----------

